# distance from philadelphia to hilton head



## jmzf1958 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi.  Has anyone driven this route?  How long did it take you?  My daughter
and a friend are thinking about driving it.  I was going to purchase airfare
for them, but they want nonstop and the prices aren't low enough for me!
Does anybody know who else besides USAirways flies direct?  Thanks!  Judy


----------



## Dave M (Dec 27, 2007)

My son and I drove it on Saturday, September 20 and, leaving at 5:00 a.m.,  it took us just a bit over 10 hours after getting on I-95. There was very little traffic and no highway construction. We made only one gas stop (no meal stops) and averaged about 10-12 miles over the speed limit. Lots of police in Virginia, but we consistently drove "with other traffic" in the left lane and had no problems.

Only US Air has nonstop flights between PHL and SAV.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's pretty good time.  What route did you take?  Mapquest has them
going through washington D.C.  Is that the way you went?  I know it
can get pretty crazy driving through there.  Thanks.  Judy


----------



## Dave M (Dec 27, 2007)

We took I-95 all the way, except for going west of DC on the beltway. It was still early on that Saturday morning when we went past DC and traffic was light.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 27, 2007)

We drove from Bethlehem PA 2nd week of November. We go down the western route--I81 to I77, then back to I95 via I26. 40 miles longer from here, but you avoid: 1. all tolls 2 all cities except Charlotte. Route is MUCH prettier, too. That takes over 12 hours from here. You can make it from here to HHI in 11.5 hours going down 95 all the way ONLY IF you are not anwhere near the DC Beltway at any rush hour. You are going to hit Baltimore, Washington and Richmond via this route (take 295 around Richmond no matter what your mapping program says--it avoids the city totally and is only a few miles longer). You can drive it in one long day---I've done it twice in 2 years now.


----------



## senorak (Dec 27, 2007)

We also take the route that MikeM mentioned above--81 to 77 to 26 and then catch 95.  We did the 95 route our first year and swore we'd never take it again.  We were fine until we hit DC/Richmond area...then sat in bumper to bumper traffic.  We can do the alternate route in about 13-14 hours (w/ stops); although we prefer to stay overnight in Charlotte on the way down to help "break up" the trip.  Does USAir fly nonstop into HHI?  I thought they have a stopover (change planes) in Charlotte?

Deb


----------



## Dave M (Dec 27, 2007)

senorak said:


> Does USAir fly nonstop into HHI?  I thought they have a stopover (change planes) in Charlotte?


They fly nonstop from Philadelphia to Savannah, which I'm pretty sure is what the OP was referring to in her question. The _only_ nonstops to HHI are from Charlotte (US Air) and Atlanta (Delta).


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 27, 2007)

We've never drove it.  We always fly to SAV and rent a car.  It is an easy ride to Hilton Head from SAV - maybe 30 to 45 mins.  It is a nice, pretty, easy drive.

I've often thought of driving it, but since DH doesn't always go, I'd have to
drive it by myself with the kids.  For me, it is worth the $200 or so pp air fare to SAV.


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 27, 2007)

We drove from Central Ma. and it took us about 16+ hours with a 5 stops for gas and food. We left at 12:30 a.m. on Thur night. We reached Del. after 5 hours so expect about an 11 hour trip from Phil. We went through DC and encountered early morning moving traffic. Smooth driving after DC and saw a lot of police in Va. also.


----------



## nkldavy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Time From Reading, PA*

We go due south on secondary roads and pick up I-95 north of Balt (Cal Ripken's area - exit 85 ?) then go thru the old Harbor Tunnel and down BW Parkway (295) thru DC area on 295 which intersects beltway at Woodrow Wilson bridge.  Go over bridge and pick up 95 again in Springfield, VA area.
It takes us 12 hours with liberal stops.   Exit 104 in VA on 95 has good gas prices usually.
Uncle Davey


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 30, 2007)

nkldavy said:


> We go due south on secondary roads and pick up I-95 north of Balt (Cal Ripken's area - exit 85 ?) then go thru the old Harbor Tunnel and down BW Parkway (295) thru DC area on 295 which intersects beltway at Woodrow Wilson bridge.  Go over bridge and pick up 95 again in Springfield, VA area.
> It takes us 12 hours with liberal stops.   Exit 104 in VA on 95 has good gas prices usually.
> Uncle Davey



We take the same route through Balt/DC area (295 Parkway).  Only really bad traffic we ever hit is Northern Virginia, where Beltway, 395, etc. all dump back onto 95.  Usually clears out after about 30 miles or so but they can be a very slooow 30 miles.  We always take 95 right through Richmond and have never hit any traffic there, even on day after Christmas.  We make the drive 2-4 times per year.  Have left SJ as early as 5 AM and as late as 11 AM.  We usually picnic for lunch (get hoagies at WaWA before we get on NJ Turnpike), and stop at Cracker Barrel for dinner.  Still only usually takes us between 12-13 hours total.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 31, 2007)

We have flown into Jacksonville Fl  and drove the 3.5 hrs to HH because airfare was about $130pp w/ taxes RT more than once. This was from Providence or Boston not Philly and we had a short layover. When there are Florida air sales JAX is a low cost option and the car rental rates were better as well. I would only do this if it was a massive savings. One trip there were 5 of us and it was an incredible price.

Normal rates for us to SAV are $350pp. I did get a 2.5 hr direct flight on Delta this year $210pp I have never seen a direct flight for this price.

We drove once from MA and it was 18 hours with hellish traffic.


----------

